# The big question MTL, DL, RDL



## Spunk3yMunk3y (31/1/22)

Hey guys,

So I have been scouring the interwebz for info on this but I cannot find much info as everything in the vape world is usually up to preference... (I'm a simple guy, I like things cut and dry haha)

So I pose the following questions

When it comes to MTL, DL, RDL, which has what benefit over the other? (e.g. MTL can handle higher nic levels, DL has more vapor, RDL is??, MTL uses less batt and less juice)

When it comes to the 3, what is the go to Nic concentration? I know MTL handles up to 12mg and DL usually hangs in the 3,2,1,0 mg. what about RDL?

What build would be best for the 3?

In your experience, which has the best flavour? I have an MTL setup and a DL setup and since I'm using different juices, high nic vs low nic, fruit vs dessert, pg/vg ratios are different as well, i cant tell for myself. Thoguht this could be an interesting topic for different vape styles to come together and share their experiences and opinions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rivera (31/1/22)

I'd say RDL for me personally. I like airflow, but for example on my Arbiters I close it half way. Not a fan of too much!

MTL for tobaccos for me, in the Dvarws. Desserts, when I feel like one, I pop it in the Dvarw DL. Fruits go in my Arbiters. For flavour, each is good for different purposes. I tried a 50/50 MTL juice and I am not a fan mostly because of the rate it disappeared. I vape 6mg in all of them personally, 9mg tops in my MTL setups.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rivera (31/1/22)

As for builds, a simple round wire Ni80 build in the Dvarws and prebuilt flat wire Ni80 coils in the Arbiters.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (31/1/22)

There is a sweet spot for all 3 daily LoL 

Wake up with a coffee, I MTL a nice bacce juice (nice tobacco with coffee higher nic to get the day going) 6mg
During the day I will Mech, DL, or RDL, Desserts, Fruits 3mg
Night chill time, or infront tv back on a MTL 6mg (nice tobacco)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/1/22)

@Spunk3yMunk3y it all boils down to your own preference and how you build and vape on any tank. You don't need to use a MTL RTA purely for MTL, there is a lot of vapers that opens it up, slaps a lower ohm coil in there and go RDL on a MTL tank. Then you get vapers that takes a DL tank, put a 810-510 adapter in, stick a 510 driptip on there and vape it as MTL.

The industry norm is easy:

MTL - 0.7ohm and above, 20W and lower.
RDL - 0.2ohm to 0.6ohm, 30-60W
DL - sub 0.2ohm, 60W+

But still, it boils down to preference.

Me, I don't like full blown DL. I RDL at +/- 0.25ohm and 45-50W. And then I love MTL at 1ohm and 15W. I use max 6mg Nic in all setups (but mostly 3mg) and I don't use 50/50 High Nic as I don't like High Nic and my stomach is not fond of high PG levels, so most of my juice I use is 70/30 (yes, in MTL too). The only difference is that I wick for thicker juice in my MTL setups as well which means tight in the coil but light in the wick ports. 

I have also found a liking in juices that don't affect each other, so if I change from MTL (Tobacco/Tobacco & other flavors/Vanilla Custard/Banana Custard) to RDL (Fruit on Ice) the different flavor profiles does not affect each other and I can change without having to first clear my pallet between vapes. I have also not experience vapors tongue for more than a year now.

What I can suggest you do is do some research, watch as much YouTube videos as your data plan can allow you, pick a couple of tanks from each area of MTL/RDL/DL and get some suggestions on which ones to try and which ones to avoid. You will get mixed feedback on most, but there will always be a consensus on most of them. Then shortlist it and try the ones suggested. Take it and do various build options and run different juice profiles through them. Going to take you a week or two per tank but you will quickly start filtering out what works best with each type of vaping style for you. From there you can fine tune what you are looking for. If you want something more restricted than a Dead Rabbit V2 RDA, go for a Digiflavor Drop or a Drop Dead for example. If you want something tighter than a Hellvape Vertex on MTL, go for an OBS Engine MTL RTA.

Coiling and wicking is also subject to your liking, not everyone likes the same type of wire and cotton. Coil placement works different for everyone, just like the amount of cotton used. But ask if you don't come right or want "more" from what you are experiencing on a specific setup. Someone might just have the answer you need to make it that 5% better you are looking for.

The amount of options out there is almost equal to the amount of opinions. Don't rush it, dont force it. It is a learning curve with a hit and miss process.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Rivera (31/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @Spunk3yMunk3y it all boils down to your own preference and how you build and vape on any tank. You don't need to use a MTL RTA purely for MTL, there is a lot of vapers that opens it up, slaps a lower ohm coil in there and go RDL on a MTL tank. Then you get vapers that takes a DL tank, put a 810-510 adapter in, stick a 510 driptip on there and vape it as MTL.



Guilty! I literally just set up my one Dvarw MTL with the widest airflow insert, and a butterscotch mint juice. Darn good!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (31/1/22)

Rivera said:


> Guilty! I literally just set up my one Dvarw MTL with the widest airflow insert, and a butterscotch mint juice. Darn good!
> 
> Would be a RDL, not?
> Keen to know what build you run, actually amped to try it on my DvarwMTL...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (31/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @Spunk3yMunk3y it all boils down to your own preference and how you build and vape on any tank. You don't need to use a MTL RTA purely for MTL, there is a lot of vapers that opens it up, slaps a lower ohm coil in there and go RDL on a MTL tank. Then you get vapers that takes a DL tank, put a 810-510 adapter in, stick a 510 driptip on there and vape it as MTL.
> 
> The industry norm is easy:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the breakdown @DarthBranMuffin!

I have the MD MTL RTA which has those airflow "turntables" so I can set it up for RDL as well as MTL. I have it on an MTL build at the moment. Was just curious to see what everyone else is doing so I can find a nice middle ground. Interesting on the PG thing, as, I have noticed I might have a slight intolerance to PG, most notably on the 50/50 juices. but this was from many years back when I first started vaping, this time around (since Dec 15 2021) I haven't had the issues so far that I used to experience (lung pain, queasy feeling in my stomach) so I think maybe I have gotten past it. 

For now I'm just trying to upgrade my mods, having such old stuff doesn't help when you have to charge like 2 or 3 times a day...

As for the vapers tongue... I had it full blown way back when, and it was horrible because I was enjoying the juice so much. Luckily this time around, keeping hydrated and taking sips of water or juice in between helps clear my palate and I haven't come close to it again as yet, but its still early days for my vaping journey this time around!

I appreciate the little nuggie about the wicking styles, I must definitely experiment with that a bit as i sometimes get an amazing vape with lots of flavour and then I rewick and its almost muted, and dry feeling (not dry hit though).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rivera (31/1/22)

@jamesvapes_sa Yes  I use round wire Ni80 wire builds. Works the best for me personally.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> I have the MD MTL RTA



The MD is a great starting point for you to try both MTL and RDL on one tank as it does well on both. Just change the driptip as well to a wider bore 510 if you do go RDL on it, it will improve the experience for you and not be a MTL draw like the OG driptips gives you.




Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> For now I'm just trying to upgrade my mods



Rule of thumb for picking a mod to limit the amount of charging/battery changing:
Single Coil = Single Battery (Minimum requirement 18350/18650 for MTL, 20700/21700 for RDL)
Dual Coil = Dual Battery (18650/20700/21700)

Same applies to picking a mod as to picking a tank... there are sooooooooo many options and some may like it, others may hate it. It is all about what you feel comfortable with and how it performs to your vaping style.

One thing I forgot to mention: MTL does not always mean you use less juice than on RDL/DL. There are some days that I have to refill my MTL tanks more often than my RDL tanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rivera (31/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> One thing I forgot to mention: MTL does not always mean you use less juice than on RDL/DL. There are some days that I have to refill my MTL tanks more often than my RDL tanks.



This is absolutely true! I have found the same.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (31/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Rule of thumb for picking a mod to limit the amount of charging/battery changing:
> Single Coil = Single Battery (Minimum requirement 18350/18650 for MTL, 20700/21700 for RDL)
> Dual Coil = Dual Battery (18650/20700/21700)



Thanks for the info again!

Crap, i was looking at the pulse 2 to replace the dripbox, but its single batt and i have the aura rda (dual coil)... eishhhhh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (31/1/22)

Your question is the most difficult question to answer but the most relevant to a new vaper too. I'm going to try answer as simply as possible

1. MTL is what usually new vapers go for as it provides the cigarette experience with a tight draw. It also allows use of high nicotine juice > 9mg and nicotine salts. In short it mimics the cigarette experience and provides enough nicotine to help you quit the stinkies 
2. DL vaping mimics a hubbly bubbly experience with thick clouds but you can't throw in there a high nic juice or it'll make you sick so you stick to juices 6mg and lower.
3. In each of those categories you find a whole variety from tight to loose MTL and from Restricted to loose DL. 
4. With experience you'll find your sweet spot airflow and nicotine wise. I personally vape loose MTL to RDL 90% of the time with nicotine free or 1mg juices.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (31/1/22)

Rivera said:


> This is absolutely true! I have found the same.


same here haha i wonder if im vaping too much...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (31/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Your question is the most difficult question to answer but the most relevant to a new vaper too. I'm going to try answer as simply as possible
> 
> 1. MTL is what usually new vapers go for as it provides the cigarette experience with a tight draw. It also allows use of high nicotine juice > 9mg and nicotine salts. In short it mimics the cigarette experience and provides enough nicotine to help you quit the stinkies
> 2. DL vaping mimics a hubbly bubbly experience with thick clouds but you can't throw in there a high nic juice or it'll make you sick so you stick to juices 6mg and lower.
> ...



Thanks Guru!

I find myself really enjoying the MTL lately, and i think it speaks to your point 1 in the sense that i just kicked cigs so i need that mouth feel otherwise it almost doesnt "satisf" me. the DL is so fun and flavourful but i feel like the MTL is what is keeping me most sane at the moment I will have to try a RDL build on the MD soon, maybe on wednesday

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rivera (31/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> same here haha i wonder if im vaping too much...



It's never too much

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (31/1/22)

Rivera said:


> It's never too much


Wait till you get a silver  You'll change your mind

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Thanks for the info again!
> 
> Crap, i was looking at the pulse 2 to replace the dripbox, but its single batt and i have the aura rda (dual coil)... eishhhhh



Just depends what ohms you build at. If you keep it above 0.3ohm simple builds you should be fine on the Pulse V2.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rivera (31/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Wait till you get a silver  You'll change your mind



Been there a few times!! Worst feeling ever

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> same here haha i wonder if im vaping too much...



"too much" is when you start pawning kitchen appliances to buy vape juice... in that case I can say that I don't vape too much...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (31/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> "too much" is when you start pawning kitchen appliances to buy vape juice... in that case I can say that I don't vape too much...


I just sold a pram to support this... I'm not sure what to say now hahaha do I have a problem??

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> I just sold a pram to support this... I'm not sure what to say now hahaha do I have a problem??

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (31/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


>

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (31/1/22)

sorry everyone, my fault

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (31/1/22)

There is no rules or regulations, You may do as you please. And unfortunately that may cause the end of vaping.
I know people that vape 30+mg nic salts on DL or RDL 0.5 ohm, maybe because they don't know the risk or maybe because they just can?

I personally like to vape a loose mtl or tight rdl on a lower ohm coil but less watts than the norm like a 0.3ohm coil on 28watts or 0.5ohm coil on 18 watts

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## YzeOne (31/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Wait till you get a silver  You'll change your mind



Errrrm... asking for a friend - what is a silver?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/1/22)

YzeOne said:


> Errrrm... asking for a friend - what is a silver?



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.t4335/#post-98047

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (31/1/22)

Oh there are many iterations of a "Silver"

Most will include but not exclusively

A feeling of lightheaded
The inability to stand up
weakness in the knees
The inability to elucidate exactly what is wrong with you.

if you have never had the above, you have never done a "Silver"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/1/22)

Stranger said:


> Oh there are many iterations of a "Silver"
> 
> Most will include but not exclusively
> 
> ...



In other words, the same feeling I get every time I see Jennifer Connelly...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## YzeOne (31/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.t4335/#post-98047



Ahhh - that's me with 12mg MTL juice (hate the stuff). 
Mind you the same used to happen to me back in the day when trying to do weed & that's why I never took to it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (31/1/22)

YzeOne said:


> Ahhh - that's me with 12mg MTL juice (hate the stuff).
> Mind you the same used to happen to me back in the day when trying to do weed & that's why I never took to it


Its different though, one is getting baked, the other one is getting flame seared on the open fire pits of hell xD

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (31/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @Spunk3yMunk3y it all boils down to your own preference and how you build and vape on any tank. You don't need to use a MTL RTA purely for MTL, there is a lot of vapers that opens it up, slaps a lower ohm coil in there and go RDL on a MTL tank. Then you get vapers that takes a DL tank, put a 810-510 adapter in, stick a 510 driptip on there and vape it as MTL.
> 
> The industry norm is easy:
> 
> ...


Yep. my favoured way to vape recently is a medium MTL but with a a 0.4ohm coil which also means the tighter airflow and long narrow bore 510 means it's great at just 20w while giving a strong vape intense with flavour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (31/1/22)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> There is no rules or regulations, You may do as you please. And unfortunately that may cause the end of vaping.
> I know people that vape 30+mg nic salts on DL or RDL 0.5 ohm, maybe because they don't know the risk or maybe because they just can?
> 
> I personally like to vape a loose mtl or tight rdl on a lower ohm coil but less watts than the norm like a 0.3ohm coil on 28watts or 0.5ohm coil on 18 watts


Yes those wattages with those ohms are in line with how I vape as well and I vary between a medium MTL up to a tight RDL so very similar!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (31/1/22)

When I started vaping the mg was important to me and getting a throat hit to mimic that of a cigarette and when I use to vape different styles I needed to adjust the nic strength accordingly! Years later it doesn't matter what style I vape at what wattage, 70/30 3mg with everything!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (31/1/22)

Timwis said:


> When I started vaping the mg was important to me and getting a throat hit to mimic that of a cigarette and when I use to vape different styles I needed to adjust the nic strength accordingly! Years later it doesn't matter what style I vape at what wattage, 70/30 3mg with everything!


I've been struggling to get a throat hit going, more so feels like a lung hit depending on the juice haha the smashd 10mg 50/50 makes me cough but the snow cone 12mg 60/40 feels fine and tastes great... Weird how it works. Maybe I am somewhat desenstised to throat hit idk. 
For me so far I've noticed the following from this discussion and my own experience:

The quality of juice makes a huge difference in harshness

The coil you use and wicking technique makes a huge difference

The rest (see mods and tanks) don't seem?? To make that big a difference if we all sticking sub 80 Watts and above 0.1x ohms anyway??

Or am I wrong? 

Sometimes feels like there's too many variables and even with the same build on the same tank and same juice unless you are a clinical coil builder and wicker it'll still come out slightly different every time?


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (31/1/22)

Also, in saying this, I've never vaped on high end gear so I probably have a McDonald's taste vs Gordon Ramsay Wagyu burger xD


----------



## Timwis (31/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Also, in saying this, I've never vaped on high end gear so I probably have a McDonald's taste vs Gordon Ramsay Wagyu burger xD


Save your money, spending big doesn't necessarily mean you get better vape or/and performance!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (31/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> I've been struggling to get a throat hit going, more so feels like a lung hit depending on the juice haha the smashd 10mg 50/50 makes me cough but the snow cone 12mg 60/40 feels fine and tastes great... Weird how it works. Maybe I am somewhat desenstised to throat hit idk. For me so far I've noticed the following:
> The quality of juice makes a huge difference in harshness
> The coil you use and wicking technique makes a huge difference
> The rest (see mods and tanks) don't seem?? To make that big a difference if we all sticking sub 80 Watts and above 0.1x ohms anyway??
> Or am I wrong? Sometimes feels like there's too many variables and even with the same build on the same rank and same juice unless you are a clinical coil builder and wicker it'll still come out slightly different every time?


2 things really give the throat hit although the characteristics of atomisers can also play a role. It's the nic strength and PG ratio although as we have moved towards higher VG e-liquids PG plays less of a role but at one time the most common ratios were 70PG/30VG, 80PG/20VG, with 50/50 giving the highest VG you would get! The higher the wattage and you vapourize much more e-liquid in one hit so if 12mg is ideal for some one at 15w mtl if they then vaped DL at 80w they would get just as much nic in one hit at 3mg! Also like you say other variables so even the brand of nic used in the e-liquid can effect harshness and also nic salts are much smoother!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## takes (31/1/22)

@Timwis the ratios for VG and PG is swopped around, should be 70VG/30PG, 80VG/20PG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (31/1/22)

Timwis said:


> 2 things really give the throat hit although the characteristics of atomisers can also play a role. It's the nic strength and PG ratio although as we have moved towards higher VG e-liquids PG plays less of a role but at one time the most common ratios were 70PG/30VG, 80PG/20VG, with 50/50 giving the highest VG you would get! The higher the wattage and you vapourize much more e-liquid in one hit so if 12mg is ideal for some one at 15w mtl if they then vaped DL at 80w they would get just as much nic in one hit at 3mg! Also like you say other variables so even the brand of nic used in the e-liquid can effect harshness and also nic salts are much smoother!


Man I had to read that twice! PG was literally like how VG is today! 70Pg/30Vg just imagine the harshness... And the juice must have been basically like water  it's quite amazing how we have "evolved"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (31/1/22)

takes said:


> @Timwis the ratios for VG and PG is swopped around, should be 70VG/30PG, 80VG/20PG


He literally meant it in that order that's what's crazy about it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (31/1/22)

takes said:


> @Timwis the ratios for VG and PG is swopped around, should be 70VG/30PG, 80VG/20PG


No, that's now but years ago PG dominated e-liquid mix's not VG!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (31/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Man I had to read that twice! PG was literally like how VG is today! 70Pg/30Vg just imagine the harshness... And the juice must have been basically like water  it's quite amazing how we have "evolved"


Yep the sub-ohm tank is only about 6 years old! And wicking holes on Mtl coils and in clearomisers were like pin size, any thicker they wouldn't wick!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## AstroT (31/1/22)

Just thought I would say that I have been asking exactly the same Questions as OP in the last few days and the last few weeks have taught me just how much personal experience and needs account for personal taste.

I have only been using PNP Pod tanks yet I started with MTL because I wanted the experience to match smoking as closely as possible. 
I then flipped to DL after trying everything in between that my pod would allow.

I have tried all the above with two types of coils and wattage's ranging from 25 to 75watt using juices from 6mg to 18mg.

The one thing that matters is I found a system that works for me.
I preferred and still prefer this over tobacco. I feel like I hit the jackpot at times in fact

Anyway, I have gotten to the point where I accept I can not know everything about this all at once but will learn as time goes on.

There really is no standard for everyone but I think there is a solution for everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## takes (31/1/22)

I have started and stopped vaping many times until I finally found rebuildables (initially could not understand the hype... my oh my was I wrong). I found flavour on a cheap tank that a lot of people wrote off but it worked for me at the time. I have 2 setups in rotation, one DL and one MTL/RDL so I have not spent a lot...... yet. For me 12Mg Freebase nic did the trick with a tobaccoish profile (there are plenty to choose from) As mentioned earlier , play with wicking thickness and length (not so thick you cannot guide it through the coil but not loose enough to fall out either) and position and distance of teh coil from airflow. 

May you build happy clouds and find your sweet spot way sooner than the end of another rabbit hole (or another stinkie)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (31/1/22)

takes said:


> I have started and stopped vaping many times until I finally found rebuildables (initially could not understand the hype... my oh my was I wrong). I found flavour on a cheap tank that a lot of people wrote off but it worked for me at the time. I have 2 setups in rotation, one DL and one MTL/RDL so I have not spent a lot...... yet. For me 12Mg Freebase nic did the trick with a tobaccoish profile (there are plenty to choose from) As mentioned earlier , play with wicking thickness and length (not so thick you cannot guide it through the coil but not loose enough to fall out either) and position and distance of teh coil from airflow.
> 
> May you build happy clouds and find your sweet spot way sooner than the end of another rabbit hole (or another stinkie)



Thanks dude, I hope so too, I feel like I need to break the mold and just try stuff and experiment, just mess around and have fun and see what comes, good or bad

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (31/1/22)

AstroT said:


> Just thought I would say that I have been asking exactly the same Questions as OP in the last few days and the last few weeks have taught me just how much personal experience and needs account for personal taste.
> 
> I have only been using PNP Pod tanks yet I started with MTL because I wanted the experience to match smoking as closely as possible.
> I then flipped to DL after trying everything in between that my pod would allow.
> ...


That's great that you found what works for you! When you experimented with different styles and wattages was that with the PnP Pod tank? If so you were never going to get a good MTL but manufactured due to the airflow leakage and proprietary drip tip! What @DarthBranMuffin said is quite correct but only if it's within the design capabilities of the atomiser! The purpose made MTL P'n'P pod does give a reasonable MTL vape but not really on one of the Voopoo pod devices due to the flawed airflow design which gives too much air leakage as mentioned, those pods and pod tanks from Voopoo are great for a DL vape (apart from leaking coils) which is why that's where you found your happy place with it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (31/1/22)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> There is no rules or regulations, You may do as you please. _And unfortunately that may cause the end of vaping._


Hey buddy I just read this again and I wanted to ask what you meant? Just curious as I think I'm missing some context


----------



## AstroT (31/1/22)

Timwis said:


> That's great that you found what works for you! When you experimented with different styles and wattages was that with the PnP Pod tank? If so you were never going to get a good MTL but manufactured due to the airflow leakage and proprietary drip tip! What @DarthBranMuffin said is quite correct but only if it's within the design capabilities of the atomiser! The purpose made MTL P'n'P pod does give a reasonable MTL vape but not really on one of the Voopoo pod devices due to the flawed airflow design which gives too much air leakage as mentioned, those pods and pod tanks from Voopoo are great for a DL vape (apart from leaking coils) which is why that's were you found your happy place with it!



Thank you for the above and yes I agree, I think the DL also came from only being able to find 6mg/ml juice at the time of buying my kit and chainsmoking.

Currently I DL juices ranging from 12 to 16mg/ml @ 28 t0 45W. I know it sounds OTT but Nic and W have been dropping significantly over the past few weeks without me chain vaping (as in I was DL'ing 18mg @ 45 to 55w a couple weeks back).

All back to personal preference/need I guess 

Currently All I would like to perfect my experience is less darth vader noises )

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (31/1/22)

As well as MTL, RDL and DL there's a bespoke style that comes within that loose MTL, tight RDL area! A very loose MTL and tight RDL has the same restriction it's just the style you change! When I use to vape more RDL style I would switch between RDL and MTL with the same set-up and airflow (with atomisers like the original single coil Zeus and Serpent Elevate), those that do this often enough tend to merge the two styles and develop a bespoke style!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (31/1/22)

AstroT said:


> Thank you for the above and yes I agree, I think the DL also came from only being able to find 6mg/ml juice at the time of buying my kit and chainsmoking.
> 
> Currently I DL juices ranging from 12 to 16mg/ml @ 28 t0 45W. I know it sounds OTT but Nic and W have been dropping significantly over the past few weeks without me chain vaping (as in I was DL'ing 18mg @ 45 to 55w a couple weeks back).
> 
> ...


I think Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs and @Dela Rey Steyn have a contender in the DL high Nic arena xD that's some hard DL there 

I have noticed if you want a really quiet vape it's more to the MTL side of things, even the best DL RTAs and RDAs still have a slight whooshing sound simply due to airflow.
Maybe there's a totally silent DL tank out there I dunno but I haven't heard of it (pun intended )

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rivera (1/2/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


>



This is me selling stuff to buy more and more concentrates. It never ends

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rivera (1/2/22)

Timwis said:


> Save your money, spending big doesn't necessarily mean you get better vape or/and performance!



I agree! The Dvarw was my first, and I can quite confidently say last, HE tank. I only got it because of the amount of time this tank has remained popular. Would I trade my Arbiter V2s for it? Nope! But I love having both as each is great for different uses.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

